# Is Adcom GFA 6006 a deal?



## FargateOne (Mar 3, 2015)

I was juggling with some thoughts (nothing clear which way to take for the moment for my HT system) and a home theater dealer offered me a brand new Adcom GFA 6006 (5 channels amp) for 1K$.
What to think about that offer? I am not even sure that this manufaturer still exist?


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I do believe Adcom is still around, though I have heard rumors.
As for the offer? Does not sound like much of a deal to me. I thought MSRP of that amp was $979, and when new they were available from numerous places online for about $799


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

Your dealer is trying to sale you a product that they were unable to sell for years at regular price. Years ago this product was going for $800.

Even if Adcom (which is a great company) was still kicking around I would still take a look at Emotiva as another option. As you can get a killer 5 channel amp for $1000.


----------



## FargateOne (Mar 3, 2015)

Blacklightning said:


> Your dealer is trying to sale you a product that they were unable to sell for years at regular price. Years ago this product was going for $800.
> 
> (...)


Dealer's words were exactly: " I found 2 of these in the backstore. The boss asked to get rid of it, I offer you a deal !!"
Thanks for your replies!


----------



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

Adcom is currently still around www.adcomusa.com 

However - that amp, I wouldn't buy it for $1k!!!! I'd buy it for $400 or less!!!!


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

I do now see that you are in Canada so $800 US vs $1000 Cdn is a "deal" brand new. 
I still would look else where and why would you need a 70w 5 channel amp? 
Your Yamaha should have close to that power.


----------



## FargateOne (Mar 3, 2015)

Blacklightning said:


> I do now see that you are in Canada so $800 US vs $1000 Cdn is a "deal" brand new.
> I still would look else where and why would you need a 70w 5 channel amp?
> Your Yamaha should have close to that power.


My Yam is fine ( it gives 120w per channel). Since I am a member of this forum, I learned a lot. REW is one thing etc. Now, I know that YPAO is maybe good but Dirac Live seems in an other league and I am struggling to find a way (between my no-skills and my budget) to intergrate Dirac live in my system. Adcom is out.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Not a good deal at all! 

I think you can read between the lines on this one. Boss wants it gone...thinks you don't know...Do a bit of research if you want it & low ball him an offer. And tell him what you know & have found out. Then you can use that origionl "deal" against him & make him come down to a realistic price. If they really want it gone...just saying.

On the other hand, and more important, do you really want the amp?


----------

